# Mein Dirt3 startet nicht, bitte um hilfe



## misterbachi5 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, liebes Forum, ich wollte einmal fragen, ob sich jemand damit auskennt, wieso mein Dirt3 nicht funktioniert? wenn ja, danke, fakten folgen:

Dirt3 Startet nicht, es kommen nur für c.a. 2 sekunden 2 prozesse im taskmanager auf, Dirt3.exe und Dirt3_game oderso

Neuinstallation blieb erfolglos. Rücknahme der Übertaktung durchgeführt. Directx neu installiert. Games for Windows Marketplace mehrfach neu installiert. Erfolglos, startet immernochnicht

PC: 
AMD-FX-6100 @ 6x 4.8Ghz
16GB Corsair Vengeace Ram
dual Radeon HD 6670 @890 MHz Core
2TB Seagate Barracuda 
GA-970A-UD3
Win 7 Pro 64-Bit


Um hilfe wäre ich euch sehr dankbar, grüße 
misterbachi5


----------



## Marvin82 (27. Januar 2013)

Bei mir auch nicht. Seit Win 8 startet es auch nicht.
Keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## Fi-8o15 (27. Januar 2013)

Kick mal einen der beiden Prozesse im Taskmanager. Könnt vlt was helfen, bei mir kommt der 2. prozess immer im laufe des Spiels und dann hab ich erstmal fps laggs bis ich den prozess kicke.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. Januar 2013)

-Als Admin ausführen
-Prozess Priotät ( Kein Plan wie des heißt ) auf Hoch


Greeetzzz


----------



## Marvin82 (28. Januar 2013)

Es ist die Steam Version......
Wenn ich es im Steam an klick dreht sich nur der Kreisel vom Maus zeiger 2 mal und das Wars
Im Taskmanager ist nichts zu sehen 
Als Admin aus dem Ordner direkt starten hilft auch nichts.
Neu von Steam gezogen und installiert half auch nichts
DX, gfwl und dises Repture aus dem ordner neu installieren bringt auch nichts.
Daten bei Steam überprüfen und Reparieren lassen bringt auch nichts.
Langsam weis ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## Marvin82 (28. Januar 2013)

Also hab es jetzt hin bekommen 

Als Dirt 2 auch nicht lief dachte ich jetzt erst Recht 

Also

Habe alles mit dem Namen Games for Windows Life deinstalliert
Dann habe ich auf der Festplatte eine Suche durchgeführt und alles was  ein GFWL , gfwl und Games for Windows Life im Namen hatte gelöscht. (  auch genutzte Daten im Steam und so halt alles)
Dann den neusten Games for Windows Life ( Marktplace ) Client gezogen
Und bevor ich installiert habe die Client Exe auf Kompatibilitätsmodus Windows 7 gestellt
Dann Installiert 
Und Es funzt nun wieder 
Mfg Marvin82


----------



## AchtBit (8. Februar 2013)

Jap. das ist ein typisches Verhalten wenn Xlife nicht 100% läuft. Ist im Ereignis Protokoll für Anwendungen auch zu erkennen. Der Fehlstart der Game.exe passiert bereits während die .exe decodiert wird. Folglich nicht protokolliert. Protokolliert wird aber das faule Xlife Ei beim Spielstart. So verhalten sich im übrigen alle GamesFWL wenn Problema mit (ni)XLife(t).


----------



## Psychopath (22. März 2013)

ich habe es folgerdermaßen zu laufen gebracht (selbst unter Win 8)..
(nach vielen, vielen.... sehr vielen versuchen )

zuerst gfWl und net.frame deinstalliert, danach den neusten gfWl -Client draufgeschmiert und zuletzt den neusten net.fram installiert...

erst danach läuft das spiel...

Psychopath wünscht gutes gelingen und viel erfolg ​


----------

